# None of the above



## norman vandyke (Feb 4, 2020)

Wasn't sure where to put this but seems to belong here. Came up with some pretty nice looking crotch ash knife scales. The piece of wood beind them is from the same crotch. While toasting some white oak for aging spirits, I made the accidental discovery that after baking in my oven for about 6 hrs, the oak was the same color all the way through.

Decided to try it out on a light wood chunk to see if it would do the same. The ash I chose was already bone dry and has some checks. Anyway, figured I should share my findings with the community, should anyone want to try it out. It is a bit lighter in weight and should probably be stabilized prior to using.

Going to be experimenting with going darker, perhaps even to black. Also want to try some burl to see how it holds up. Anyway, here's my first try. Second picture is with alcohol wiped on. Third is with alcohol on original wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 4, 2020)

Love the results


----------



## Maverick (Feb 4, 2020)

Interesting. Always fun to have serendipitous results when working with wood.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 4, 2020)

Wow! Wonder how it affects working with the wood afterwards? More brittle? Chuck


----------



## norman vandyke (Feb 4, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Wow! Wonder how it affects working with the wood afterwards? More brittle? Chuck


That's my concern as well. Not sure I'd want to use it for anything but flat work until stabilized. My bandsaw had no problems though. No chipping at all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks similar to torrefied wood. Although torrefied wood is heated (375-450°) under pressure in low oxygen chamber. Lee Valley uses torrefied maple for handles on some of its planes and chisels.

Here is a brief article by Rob Cosman https://robcosman.com/pages/newsletter-article-torrefied-wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 5, 2020)

I feel smarter just reading the article. Never had heard of the name and certainly not the process. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## norman vandyke (Feb 9, 2020)

Cottonwood turned out pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 9, 2020)

norman vandyke said:


> Cottonwood turned out pretty good. View attachment 179584


i'd agree, never seen cottonwood look like anything good except for some spalt, but then it was almost soft and rotten


----------

